# Instalar APM depois do xfree será que se justifica [SOLVED]

## baldeante

Mais uma vez estou a perguntar algo trivial   :Laughing: 

Instalei o meu gentoo sem APM ou seja já fiz os seguintes passos :

bootstrap

emerge system

emerge gentoo-sources

emerge xfree

E correu tudo bem.

Inicialmente não coloquei na minha variavel USE a sigla APM porque estava com problemas no arranque do kernel, como tal fiz uma instalação de raiz sem APM na linha de USE e até agora parece estar tudo OK.

Gostaria agora de tentar juntar o suporte de APM confirmar se era ai que residia o meu problema e claro se não for o caso gostaria de usar APM, parece estupido querer adicionar APM correndo o risco de lixar tudo outra vez mas gosto de saber sempre onde tenho o problema para saber até onde posso ir e uma questão de teimosia não gosto de saber que foi vencido   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

Já tentei o commando :

```

emerge --pretend apm

```

E aparentemente não é assim que se deve adicionar este modulo pois  não tive a resposta de retorno dos pacotes a instalar.

Pensei em adicionar simplesmente o suporte ao kernel mas este parou a compilação a meio com um erro estranho nada referenciado a APM, julgo que  pelo facto de não ter  o "servico" simplesmente instalado.

E a pergunta trivial como já devem ter percebido e como posso adicionar o suporte para APM e se tal se justifica claro.  :Idea:   :Idea: 

Obrigado desde já.

----------

## fernandotcl

Eu acredito que basta compilar no kernel. Mostre-nos o erro do kernel.  :Wink: 

Quanto às USE flags, elas não interferem na compilação do kernel, e sim na compilação de possíveis pacotes que usem as autotools GNU e que tenham suporte às opções das USE flags no seus ebuilds. Portanto, se o APM depender realmente somente do kernel, é possível que seja necessário recompilar alguns pacotes com a flag "apm" para que o APM seja utilizado. Mas isso é só uma hipótese.

----------

## Enderson

Acho que pra habilitar APM, somente recompilando o kernel mesmo.

----------

## baldeante

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Eu acredito que basta compilar no kernel. Mostre-nos o erro do kernel. 
> 
> Quanto às USE flags, elas não interferem na compilação do kernel, e sim na compilação de possíveis pacotes que usem as autotools GNU e que tenham suporte às opções das USE flags no seus ebuilds. Portanto, se o APM depender realmente somente do kernel, é possível que seja necessário recompilar alguns pacotes com a flag "apm" para que o APM seja utilizado. Mas isso é só uma hipótese.

 

Depois do ultimo post resolvi deixar o kernel a compilar outra vez durante a noite (eu sei que não leva tanto tempo mas tenho a maquina no trabalho e já era hora de me por a andar), desta vez não deu erro.

Desta vez selecionei mais umas opções dentro da APM :

Ignore user suspend

Enable PM atboot time

Make CPU idel calls when idlle

Enable console blanking using APM

RTC stores time in GMT

Allow interrupts during APM bios calls

Use real mode APM bios call to power off

Da primeira tentativa de compilar o kernel apenas selecionei a ultima, talvez tenha sido disso de qualquer forma o erro era qualquer coisa relativo a falta de um ficheiro mas não me lembro o nome pois não apontei.

Tive entanto este resultado nas ultimas linhas da compiação do kernel :

```

Root device is (3,4)

Boot sector 512 bytes

setup is 2645 bytes

system is 1228kb

Warning : kernel is too big for standalone boot from floppy

boot'make[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-2.4.25-gentoo/arch/i386

```

Acho que isto não é problema pois eu não estou a pensar colocar o kernel numa disquete, tambem já testei e o kernel arranca sem problemas, estranhei foi não aparecer nenhum serviço no arranque para a APM.

Estive tambem a ver o log do xfree para ver se tinha tudo ok para emergir o kde e tive lá um erro relativo a APM que aparece duas vezes:

```

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

```

Suponho que falte qualquer coisa para o serviço da APM inicial mas nao sei o quê exactamente.

----------

## Phk

Boas!

1) Tens que compilar mais coisas como módulos (M) e nao como parte da propria kernel (*), para obteres a "bzImage" mais pekena!!

2) Activa o APM na tua kernel e desactiva o ACPI, antes de compilares.

3) Adiciona "apm=on acpi=off" aos parametros do teu boot manager

4) emerge apmd

5) rc-update add apmd default

depois usa o comando, por exemplo "apm -S" para suspenderes o teu PC  :Wink: 

Boa sorte!

----------

## baldeante

 *Phk wrote:*   

> Boas!
> 
> 1) Tens que compilar mais coisas como módulos (M) e nao como parte da propria kernel (*), para obteres a "bzImage" mais pekena!!
> 
> 2) Activa o APM na tua kernel e desactiva o ACPI, antes de compilares.
> ...

 

Se (M) e (*) fazem a diferença entre criar os moduos ou não então não parece dificil, vou tentar criar os modulos e seguir os passos que indicas ainda tenho de confirmar mas acho que só me falta os passos 4 e 5, nunca associei o pacote apm a apmd acho que foi esse o meu problema, depois digo algo.

Obrigado.

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

É só para informar que já tenho a apm a funcionar não deu qualquer problema obrigado a todos pela ajuda.

Agora vou "brincar" com o pacote de som alsa  :Smile: 

----------

## Phk

Baldeante:

   Espero ter ajudado  :Very Happy: 

   No entanto quanto ao pacote ALSA... BOA SORTE! lol... Da imensos problemas, principalmente com o gnome ~2.6 e com a Live! Player 1024  :Sad: 

----------

## baldeante

 *Phk wrote:*   

> Baldeante:
> 
>    Espero ter ajudado 
> 
>    No entanto quanto ao pacote ALSA... BOA SORTE! lol... Da imensos problemas, principalmente com o gnome ~2.6 e com a Live! Player 1024 

 

Ajudaste obrigado.

O pacote ALSA  já está a trabalhar não deu qualquer problema pelo menos já tenho som, julgo que a falta de problemas é devido ao facto de estar a usar o KDE e de ainda não ter colocado nenhum pacote alem do KDE.

Neste momento estou a tentar colocar o openoffice mas já tenho um erro para pesquisar no forum   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## Phk

N te eskeças de usar o openoffice-bin... O Outro papa-te 3GB temporarios e demora mais de 6h a instalar... BELIEVE ME!  :Very Happy: 

[] 's

----------

## alfmatos

Estou a usar o kernel 2.6.5, o gnome 2.6, e o alsa. Tenho uma SB Live 5.1 e não tenho problemas nenhuns. O gnome-alsa-mixer dá muito jeito   :Wink:  .

Que problemas é que vocês têm ?

----------

## baldeante

 *Phk wrote:*   

> N te eskeças de usar o openoffice-bin... O Outro papa-te 3GB temporarios e demora mais de 6h a instalar... BELIEVE ME! 
> 
> [] 's

 

Boa eu não sabia, então e por isso que hoje de manha cheguei ao trabalho e tinha a partição de 4GB cheia nem um byte livre   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  deixei eu o PC a instalar o openofiice durante o fim de semana para nada  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  , acho que vou ter de fazer uma limpeza aos bz2 que tirei de todos as instalações sejam elas do bootstrap x kde alsa etc etc, acho que so depois e que vou tentar emergir o openodice de novo.

----------

## alfmatos

Outra coisa... se quiseres ver quais os pacotes que usam a flag APM que precisas eventualmente de recompilar faz:

```
emerge world -ep --verbose | grep APM 
```

Assim vês todos os que usam o APM.

----------

## baldeante

 *alfmatos wrote:*   

> Outra coisa... se quiseres ver quais os pacotes que usam a flag APM que precisas eventualmente de recompilar faz:
> 
> ```
> emerge world -ep --verbose | grep APM 
> ```
> ...

 

Ja tinha pensado em algo semelhante, não sei ao certo como o fazer no entanto e como já tive de adicionar mais algumas flags estava a pensar em fazer o mesmo mas para todo o sistema mas supoho que vai levar imenso tempo.

O comando que apresentas é interessante, eu nunca me lembro de combinar os comandos no linux estou demasiado habituada ao DOS onde tal não era muito usado acho que vou ter de ler ainda alguns HowTo's para me habituar.

Estava a pensar fazer um emerge -c world para comecar (suponho que a melhor forma de manter o sistema "limpo" e remover pacotes desnecessarios).

Depois tenho de ler com mais atenção a ajuda do emerge para ver qual a melhor forma de actualizar todo o sistema independentemente do tempo que leve e de forma a actualizar as flags para todo o sistema de uma vez.

Em principio vou comecar por um ...

```

emerge -c world --pretend

emerge -e world --pretend

```

... mas ainda nao li toda a pagina de ajuda do emerge so depois e que sei ao certo o que vou fazer.

----------

## alfmatos

Não precisas de limpar o sistema todo.

Só precisas de ver os pacotes que têm APM como flag e depois fazer emerge desses pacotes novamente....

Era muito desnecessário e não sei se muito nocivo fazer emerge -c world.

Acho que ao fazeres isso estavas enterrado e terias de voltar a instalar desde o início.

O emerge -c world também te punha fora o compilador e afins, am i right ?

----------

## baldeante

 *alfmatos wrote:*   

> Não precisas de limpar o sistema todo.
> 
> Só precisas de ver os pacotes que têm APM como flag e depois fazer emerge desses pacotes novamente....
> 
> Era muito desnecessário e não sei se muito nocivo fazer emerge -c world.
> ...

 

Posso estar enganado mas pareceu-me ler que no manual que ...

```
 emerge -c world
```

... apenas remove pacotes desactualizados e que não estejam a ser utilizados.

Vou confirmar no manual, de qualquer forma eu face sempre --pretend antes de usar o emerge em qualquer que seja o comando já para evitar problemas de maior.

----------

## fernandotcl

O "emerge -c" certamente não trará resultados, pois parece que é executado a cada emerge, então não terá nada pra desinstalar muito provavelmente.

A dica do alfmatos é boa, encontre os pacotes que usem APM e que estejam compilados sem suporte a tal e reinstale. "emerge <nome do pacote já instalado>" funciona.  :Wink: 

----------

## fernandotcl

Encontrei um tópico interessante, talvez possa te ajudar. É relativamente fácil fazer um pequeno script para automatizar a tarefa de re-emergir esses pacotes.

----------

## baldeante

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> O "emerge -c" certamente não trará resultados, pois parece que é executado a cada emerge, então não terá nada pra desinstalar muito provavelmente.
> 
> A dica do alfmatos é boa, encontre os pacotes que usem APM e que estejam compilados sem suporte a tal e reinstale. "emerge <nome do pacote já instalado>" funciona. 

 

Obrigado não sabia que era executado a cada emerge é menos uma coisa que tenho de fazer.

Vou terminar o openoffice, depois comeco com as afinações .

Um pentium 233 com 96 mb não pode fazer muita coisa ao mesmo tempo.

----------

## baldeante

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Encontrei um tópico interessante, talvez possa te ajudar. É relativamente fácil fazer um pequeno script para automatizar a tarefa de re-emergir esses pacotes.

 

Acabei de adicionar este link aos meus favoritos vai ser util.

Obrigado.

----------

